
Host Websites on Android - jhabdas
Content publishers now have the ability to host full-featured websites directly from their Android devices, develop their content offline and publish it live to the Web with E2E encryption.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;after-dark.habd.as
======
quickthrower2
That's a scary looking URL. Not seen .as before, habd - what does that mean?
And the word "dark". I'd recommend hosting something on Github for the feint
at heart.

------
jhabdas
Habdas is my last name. If the URL looks scary it's probably not for you.

